

College President Gives $90,000 of His Salary to Lowest-Paid Employees on Campus - praneshp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/04/president-gives-up-salary-psu_n_5647997.html?ncid=dynaldusaolp00000255

======
radmuzom
Great gesture, however not a solution to the systemic problem. It is only when
the government mandates a much higher minimum wage and universal healthcare in
the US, irrespective of what the market demands or thinks, will the lives of
ordinary citizens improve.

